# Super Aggressive Purple Psuedo



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

I have 125 gallon tank with about 250 pounds of live rock.

First I bought 2 damsels (a yellow tail and a greenish one).

A couple of days later I bought a Purple Psuedo, a Blennie, 2 Peppermint shrimp, and 1 Turbo Snail (that's all the LFS had at the time).

A few days later, I bought 10 more Turbo Snails, 20 Nassarius Snails, 10 Hermit Crabs, and 1 Feather Duster (it looked cool).

When I threw in the Nassarius Snails and Hermit Crabs, the Psuedo starting nipping at them. It pulled a crab out of its shell and ate it before I could stop it.

I tried to capture the Psuedo but had no luck (in a 125 gallon tank with 250 pounds of live rock) - it is nearly impossible to catch a fish without removing the rock.

So I took out the crabs and Nassarius Snails until I decided what to do.

A couple of hours later, I came back and found the Yellow Tail Damsel all bitten up and half dead. I saw the Psuedo chasing it. The Damsel later died.

What do I do about the Psuedo? I thought they were reef safe and not too aggressive. But this one is INSANE. I am afraid it will bully all my other fish and eat all my crabs and snails. It even attempted to eat a Turbo Snail, but that was too big for it.

Any suggestions? I want to get rid of the Psuedo, but I can't catch it and I don't want to remove the rocks.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

You can use something like a fish trap. Simply a box with a handle and a drop door. you must put it into the tank for at least 2 weeks so the fish will get use to it, then just drop it down. there's vidcast of it here Tucker Trapper II . he gives an excellent but exaturated catch.

It's from Melevsreef.com btw.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think all 3 fish you've added are aggressive.
you want to add the least aggressive fish first, and the more agressive guys later on so the fish have better chances of setting up territories and what not. lots of research before you buy.

out of curiousity how long have you had this tank set up?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Both the Purple and the BiColor Pseudo are 2 of the most aggressive fish you will find in the hobby. The Arabian Dottyback is very similar in behavior.

I would try a simple trick. For the next several feedings, use your fish net to place the food in the tank. In a few short feedings, the fish will associate the net with food. At this point, the Pseudo will probably jump into the net at feeding time.


----------

